# Advice pls



## ozmigration (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello,

I have been offered a job in Ispra, i wanted to know hows the place to stay and work. do people speak English there.

How much would be good enough salary for family of 4(husband,wife and 2 kids) to stay there.

Thanks


----------



## Tommykaine (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm not from Ispra but in general in Italy the average person doesn't know a lot of English, especially the people over 20. You will most likely need to learn Italian, if not for working then for everyday things like shopping and interacting with people.


----------



## ozmigration (Sep 24, 2010)

*More Info*

Thanks for info,

Hows Ispra like. is it good to live with family,is it safe.

How much monthly expense i should be looking at for good living in ispra.

Thanks




Tommykaine said:


> I'm not from Ispra but in general in Italy the average person doesn't know a lot of English, especially the people over 20. You will most likely need to learn Italian, if not for working then for everyday things like shopping and interacting with people.


----------

